# Home schooled geting into University/College



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I like home schooling - partly - to give the kids better education mainly in mathematics because very few Filipinos can count percent at all!
(Partly being in normal school too to get friends.)

When I thought of it I thought though it could make problem IF* a kid want to become something which need university/college to be allowed to do such work,
BUT now I found something, which perhaps some others can have use of too:



> _ Qualifications_
> 
> The student must be a high school graduate.​
> *However, if they were not able to graduate high school, they may opt to take the Alternative Learning System (ALS) and pass the Philippine Educational Placement Test (PEPT) to qualify for college;* the availability of courses for PEPT passers depend on the university.
> ...



​
​
*A big "iF" because if they aim at having own business or work in family business, then they dont need any exam proof 
Knowledge can be reached other ways than college/university and can get faster too.
(In one of the college educations in Business ECONOMY they let a FAILING recounting a LITLE bit harder percent counting, which us realy needed in Business economy, PASS even a MASTER exam!!! So I wonder what more main knowledge they dont know neither..)


----------

